# New Orleans Froggers



## Rdelri1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi All. New to dart frog keeping and looking to see if anyone in the New Orleans area is still active?


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Guess not I'm in Covington and just getting started


----------

